# Light fixtures and suitability in grid ceiling types



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Additional information: The concerned light fixtures are required to be surface mounted on the grid ceiling


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If you were to include the fixture model #, that would help in answering


----------

